# الفرق بين مخ الرجل ومخ المرأة



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*هو دة الفرق بين مخ الراجل والمرأة ​*






*طبعا مش محتجين نوضح مخ الراجل لانة معروف :ura1::ura1::ura1:​*
​:t11::t11::t11:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لأ انت فاهم مخ المرأة غلط و لازم تورينا مخ الراجل بلاش عنصرية


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لأ انت فاهم مخ المرأة غلط و لازم تورينا مخ الراجل بلاش عنصرية



*دي مش عنصرية دي الحقيقة الواقعية :yahoo:

ومخ الراجل اكيييييييييييييييييد معروف :11_12_13[1]:​*


----------



## candy shop (1 أكتوبر 2008)

لا يا مينا لازم تصور مخ الرجل 

ولا خايف  ههههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خايف من ايه لما مخ الراجل معروف هاتوه وريهولنا ولا ايه*​


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> لا يا مينا لازم تصور مخ الرجل
> 
> ولا خايف  ههههههههههه​


*
حخاف من اية هههههههههههه :ura1:

عايزكم انت تتصورو مخ الراجل ​*


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> خايف من ايه لما مخ الراجل معروف هاتوه وريهولنا ولا ايه*​



*أخاف اوريلكم مخ الراجل تحبطو نفسيا :smil15:

لازم برضي نراعي شعركم ههههههههههههههههه :fun_lol:​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*طبعا خايف يا مينا تورينا مخ الراجل
انا اقولكم فية اية 
ولا بلاش 
اصل مش كلهم كدة 
دا انت مستفز يا مانو:crazy_pil*


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *طبعا خايف يا مينا تورينا مخ الراجل
> انا اقولكم فية اية
> ولا بلاش
> اصل مش كلهم كدة
> دا انت مستفز يا مانو:crazy_pil*



*لاع لاع لاع أنا مبخفش

يعني مخ الراجل حيكون فيه عفريت لا طبعا.

حيكون فيه طبق كبدة بالسلطة.

هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mina_picasso (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*حسيبكم كدة وفي الأخير حوريكم مخ الراجل .

مخ متكلف :8_5_17:  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

ايه الحلاوه دى ياباشا 
هوه ده الكلام 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

سورى المفروض مكان الموضوع يكون فى الترفيهى ​


----------



## mina_picasso (2 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ايه الحلاوه دى ياباشا
> هوه ده الكلام
> هههههههههههههه​



*مرسي ليك يا باشا

طبعا لازم نوريهم مخهم فيه اية​*


----------



## SALVATION (2 أكتوبر 2008)

_



حسيبكم كدة وفي الأخير حوريكم مخ الراجل .

مخ متكلف​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل جداااا
مشكوووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## سيزار (3 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خراشى احلى حاجه عجبتنى مركز الرغى هههههههههههههههههههه

ومركز الكوافير

ومركز التفكير مشطوب ههههههههههه مش موجود 
انت شردت البنات كدااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

صباحك فل وياسمين​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *دي مش عنصرية دي الحقيقة الواقعية :yahoo:
> 
> ومخ الراجل اكيييييييييييييييييد معروف :11_12_13[1]:​*



هههههههههههههههه انت شكلك خااااااااايف بس من رجالة المنتدى احسن تتضرب :t30:


----------



## mina_picasso (3 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميل جداااا
> مشكوووووووووووووووور​_




*شكرا ليك توني.تون.

وربنا يبركك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (3 أكتوبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خراشى احلى حاجه عجبتنى مركز الرغى هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ومركز الكوافير
> ...



*مرسي علي مرورك.

أنا ماشردتهمش دة الواقع بتعهم :t11:

وعلي العموم أي خدمة يا زميلي.​*


----------



## mina_picasso (3 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> هههههههههههههههه انت شكلك خااااااااايف بس من رجالة المنتدى احسن تتضرب :t30:




*ههههههههههه

أخاف لية.........؟

وعشان كلامك دة أنا حوريكم مخ الراجل.

أنا كنت خايف علي شعركم بس هههههههههه :t30:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*أخير مخ الراجل

يا عيبني علي الرجالة مظلوم من الستات.

ربنا يكون في عونكم​*



*أدي المخ مش الست ههههههههههههه​*
*عايز حد يعيب فيه بعد كدة​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 أكتوبر 2008)

بقا  مخ الراجل يا ظالم بيشيل هم تربيه العيال هاه لا والحب المتفانى لمراته وايه مركز حرام انا مظلم ده كمان
اما انتوا عليكوا حاجات يا ساتر يارب
ميرسى على المخين ​


----------



## mina_picasso (4 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> بقا  مخ الراجل يا ظالم بيشيل هم تربيه العيال هاه لا والحب المتفانى لمراته وايه مركز حرام انا مظلم ده كمان
> اما انتوا عليكوا حاجات يا ساتر يارب
> ميرسى على المخين ​




*أنا عشان كدة مكنتش عايز أحط مخ الراجل.

عارفكم حتفترو علية أكتر وحطلعو فيه القطط الفطسانة.

غياريييييييييييييييين موت هههههههههه :t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا عشان كدة مكنتش عايز أحط مخ الراجل.
> 
> عارفكم حتفترو علية أكتر وحطلعو فيه القطط الفطسانة.
> 
> غياريييييييييييييييين موت هههههههههه :t30:​*



الانسان بيغير من الاحسن منه بس هاه  مخ الرجل مش احسن هنغير ليه بقا​:t30::t30:


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> الانسان بيغير من الاحسن منه بس هاه  مخ الرجل مش احسن هنغير ليه بقا​:t30::t30:




*طبعا رد واحدة قليلة حيلة حتقول غير كدة أية :yahoo:

ههههههههههههههه

علي راي المعلم سعد مفيش فايدة 

هو دة طبعكم ومش حيتغير :gy0000: ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *طبعا رد واحدة قليلة حيلة حتقول غير كدة أية :yahoo:
> قليله حيله على اساس ايه يعنى هاااااااااااااااااااااااااا:smil8:
> 
> ههههههههههههههه
> ...



وهو ده ردكم مش هيتغير يا قلبل الحيله هههههههههههه :t30::t30::t30:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*اية دة انت في فريق يا رجال العالم اتحدو
بقة الراجل كل مخة هموم الحياة ههههههههه
لاء وعامل اهتمامة بنفسة دائرة صغننة
:ab5:*


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> وهو ده ردكم مش هيتغير يا قلبل الحيله هههههههههههه :t30::t30::t30:



*أنت شكلك عنيدة وحتتعبيني معاكي :nunu0000:

أنت عايزة تبيعي مية في حارة السقايين تيجي أزاي.

أنت عارف أتعمل أختبار بين ذكاء المراءة والراجل وقدرتة في التعامل الأجهزة طلع الراجل أذكي بمراحل ههههههههههههههه :ura1:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اية دة انت في فريق يا رجال العالم اتحدو
> بقة الراجل كل مخة هموم الحياة ههههههههه
> لاء وعامل اهتمامة بنفسة دائرة صغننة
> :ab5:*



*طبعا الراجل مش بيهتم بنفسة خالص غلبان بيفضل مراتة وعيالة عن نفسة.

يا عينيييييييييي علي الرجالة مظاليم 


عشان تعرفو أن احنا متوضعين كمان :spor24:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنت شكلك عنيدة وحتتعبيني معاكي :nunu0000:
> خلى نفسك طويل لسه بنات المنتدى كلهم هيدخلوا هتعمل ايه ساعتها:t9::t9::t9:
> 
> أنت عايزة تبيعي مية في حارة السقايين تيجي أزاي.
> ...



هاتلى ادله على كلامك ان الرجل اذكى من المراءه


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> هاتلى ادله على كلامك ان الرجل اذكى من المراءه



*أنا مبيهمنيش دي أول حاجة.

عايزة دليل هاااااااااااااااااااااا.......؟

أنا دليل عايزة أية تاني ؟ :t30:

أنا عارف أنك حتتعبيني معكي بقلك أية خافي علي نفسك بقي :act23: 

قلي صح الكلام اللي بقولة وخليكي مطيعة :nunu0000:

هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أنا مبيهمنيش دي أول حاجة.
> 
> عايزة دليل هاااااااااااااااااااااا.......؟
> 
> ...



خلى بالك على نفسك


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> خلى بالك على نفسك



*ما أنا مخلي بالي علي نفسي لية شيفاها مبحترة :t30:

أنا حثبتلك أن الراجل أذكي بس مانجيش نعيض أوك.

بكرة بس مش النهاردة .

لأني أنا حاسس اني مخي فصل.

شغال من الصبح وسهران كمان يانهار......!

حرام اللي بعملو في نفسي دة 

خافي علي نفسك

وياريت منقلدش نشوف كلام جديد :t30:​*


----------



## mina_picasso (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*أستعدييييييييييييييييييي

شوفي ديييييييي

القااااااااااااااااااضية 

عشان متجيش تتكلمي تاني

أغلبية العلماء زي ألبرت انيشتين طبعا مش محتاج تعريف غير المفكرين والأنبياء كانو أيه .....رجالة :yahoo:

أبسط حاجة الفراعنة والمقابر اللي بنوها اللي بيشهد العالم بعظمتها مين اللي عملها رجالة عمرك سمعتي عن واحدة سيت عملت حاجة ذو قيمة :gy0000:

 بسيط جدا هههههههه

مش فلحين غير في عايزين مسواة مع الراجل وبس :t32:​*
هااااااااااااااااااا لسة مصرة :nunu0000:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *أستعدييييييييييييييييييي
> 
> شوفي ديييييييي
> 
> ...



اكيد لسه مصرة مافيش كلام​:yahoo::t30::t30:
انت طلعت روحك مش رياضيه وعنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
:fun_oops:وبعدين انت قولت عملوا اختبار لذكاء الرجل والمراءه لقوا الرجال اذكا فين الدليل على الكلام ده هو ده الدليل الى كنت عيزاه مش تقولى اينشتين والفراعنه:t9::t9:
ملحوظه الموضوع للهزار والضحك اوووووووووووووووووووووووك مش عشان نتحدى بعض
سلام المسيح معاااااااااااااااك​


----------



## mina_picasso (6 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> اكيد لسه مصرة مافيش كلام​:yahoo::t30::t30:
> انت طلعت روحك مش رياضيه وعنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد
> :fun_oops:وبعدين انت قولت عملوا اختبار لذكاء الرجل والمراءه لقوا الرجال اذكا فين الدليل على الكلام ده هو ده الدليل الى كنت عيزاه مش تقولى اينشتين والفراعنه:t9::t9:
> ملحوظه الموضوع للهزار والضحك اوووووووووووووووووووووووك مش عشان نتحدى بعض
> سلام المسيح معاااااااااااااااك​



*لا بقي عشان نتحدييييييييي بعض.........!




ههههههههههههههه

طبعا الموضوع للهزار

طيب روحي العبها أيه عشان تبقي رياضية .........!  :spor24:

بالنسبة للموضوع أنا لقيت مواقع بس مكتوبة بالأنجلش ونظرا لأن ثقفتكوم لغة عربية دارجة فمرضتش أجيبة :t30:  :ura1:

ههههههه​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## mina_picasso (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مرورك يا Dona.

وربنا يبركك​*


----------

